# Venus Optics officially announces the Laowa Argus RF 25mm f/0.95 for APS-C



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 25, 2022)

> *Anhui China, 25 October, 2022* – Venus Optics, the innovative camera lens manufacturer had already released a series of f/0.95 ultra-large aperture lens under the name “Argus” in last year. And today the company adding two new lenses to the Argus series:
> 
> *Laowa Argus 18mm f/0.95 MFT APO – *MFT
> *Laowa Argus 25mm f/0.95 APS-C APO – *Sony E / Nikon Z / Canon RF / Fuji X / Canon EF-M
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 26, 2022)

Other than handful of micro 43 lenses and 100mm Macro they seem to reluctant to add electromagnetic apertures. It would be seriously useful for these lenses.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 11, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> Other than handful of micro 43 lenses and 100mm Macro they seem to reluctant to add electromagnetic apertures. It would be seriously useful for these lenses.


Yes! They did have to redo the EF 100mm version, it triggered crop mode on RF bodies and they hadn't builtin an option for upgrade the firmware in the field. The person who reported that was given the option of sending the lens in or getting a PCB mailed and replace it himself. I think in the end they sent him a complete new lens.


----------



## SwissFrank (Nov 15, 2022)

3/4 of the example photos are genuinely exciting. A MILFF needs 35mm f/14 to have this bokeh (25mm entrance pupil) but I don\'t remember ever getting so much bokeh with my EF 35mm f/1.4 Mk I or Leica M 35mm f/1.4 ASPH.


----------

